# Tell me about summer wood cutting.



## aandabooks (May 20, 2010)

I have plans to cut wood this summer. This will be out of the ordinary for me. I have always been a winter cutter and put the saws up for the summer. With the exception of the odd tree here and there.

I changed jobs last year and am now a teacher. Starting this Wednesday, I don't have a regular job until Aug. 10. This will be the first time that I haven't worked a regular job for this long since I was about 11 years old and my parents owned a business. (35 now)

So, those of you experienced in summer wood cutting, what should I plan on for issues to deal with that don't come up in the winter? Give me some of your best tips, maybe I won't have to learn everything the hard way. 

I'm thinking early mornings before the heat gets up. Don't know if I can cut in shorts and be comfortable. Bugs, snakes and other things living in trees have to be a concern.


----------



## biggenius29 (May 20, 2010)

I do 90% of my cutting in the summer. 

Only thing different from summer vs winter is put on the skeeter beater with the highest % of Deet you can find.

Along with gallons of water to keep hydrated.


----------



## indiansprings (May 20, 2010)

The biggest difference I can think of is you need to make sure you stay hydrated and take more freqent breaks. Heat stress/stroke can be dangerous, know your limitations. Use good insect repellent, keep the ticks and chiggers off.


----------



## banshee67 (May 20, 2010)

POISON IVY!!!!!!
i keep a bottle of poison ivy wash in the back of my truck and scrub from elbows down at the end of the day before i get in my truck


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 20, 2010)

Plenty of water, and i switch saws atleast every tank to keep them from getting too hot...probably doesn't make a difference.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 20, 2010)

I would much rather cut wood in the summer, take a can off deep woods off and bath in it. You will sweat it off but keep applying it from time to time. I sweat really bad though. Also drink plenty of fluids. I will take water and gatorade. Especially if i'm going to cut all day. if you sweat hard drink the gatorade from time to time or you will cramp up later that night. Also if you're allergic to poison ivey, Be sure to take precautions there and if you get in it, Take a shower and let the soap stay on you a little before rinsing it off.

Do not cut in shorts, You will get more scrapes and cuts that way. Also it's dangerous to cut with shorts on unless you wear chaps. Always take the chaps off when through with the saw. Thay are hot and will make you sweat more. They also feel cool after you take them off cause you are wet under them.

Cutting in the summer is better for me cause i hate wearing a bunch of clothes and work. Hard to move around with coveralls on. Take care and be careful, it's not that bad. Just be sure to keep fluids going and drink the gatorade too.


----------



## unclemoustache (May 20, 2010)

aandabooks said:


> I'm thinking early mornings before the heat gets up. Don't know if I can cut in shorts and be comfortable. Bugs, snakes and other things living in trees have to be a concern.




looks like you've got most of it down already. Wear a good sweatband and just expect to be filthy dirty and soaking wet with sweat. That's what IL is all about! :biggrinbounce2: Watch out for poison ivy, and beware that the heat will tire you out faster, making you more susceptible to accidents. Bring a buddy or two.


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 20, 2010)

Felling and skidding during the hottest days, bucking and splitting on the cooler ones....

if its 100* and 100% humidity....DONT BOTHER....it wont be worth it....

drink lots of water....

Avoid soda and beer....

Listen to your body....if your body is saying boy I could use a drink, go get that drink...


----------



## Birdhunter1 (May 20, 2010)

Everything mentioned above and I usually carry my .22 revolver loaded with birdshot for the sneaky copperhead I tend to find in the most surprising and inconvenient place to escape from.

I also tend to not keep my truck too far away so my water jug isn't far either. And keep the chaps on while cutting no matter how hot, last year I almost took em off for a 5 minute job and luckily I didn't. I still cringe thinking about that day; down a steep hill 50 yards from the 4 wheeler, a mile drive on it to the farm house, through 3 shut gates and no cell service in the area. That would have been difficult with a big slice right above my left knee , 95 degrees out and panic on top of it.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 20, 2010)

Birdhunter1 said:


> Everything mentioned above and I usually carry my .22 revolver loaded with birdshot for the sneaky copperhead I tend to find in the most surprising and inconvenient place to escape from.
> I also tend to not keep my truck too far away so my water jug isn't far either. And keep the chaps on while cutting no matter how hot, last year I almost took em off for a 5 minute job and luckily I didn't. I still cringe thinking about that day; down a steep hill 50 yards from the 4 wheeler, a mile drive on it to the farm house, through 3 shut gates and no cell service in the area. That would have been difficult with a big slice right above my left knee , 95 degrees out and panic on top of it.


Yup, I agree. I always carry some type of gun with me.


----------



## howellhandmade (May 20, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> POISON IVY!!!!!!
> i keep a bottle of poison ivy wash in the back of my truck and scrub from elbows down at the end of the day before i get in my truck



+googleplex

Poison ivy is the difference beside which all other differences are insignificant. Bugs, snakes, you can do something proactive about all of those, but by the time you realize you've got PI it's too late. :censored::censored::censored:

I hates me some poison ivy.

Jack


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 21, 2010)

It has pretty well been covered. I leave early and quit when it gets hot. My kit includes several sweat bands and I usually wind up with 2 drying while I am soaking a third. Carry a towel or two to wipe face/head. Gatorade is good but I don't carry it with me. I will down a jug or two along with a salt tablet when I get to the house.

Water jug of course and a couple bottles of water out of the deep freeze. Those are for the drive home. Pure ambrosia but it is not all that smart to be drinking ice water when you are overheated. 

Where at all possible I try to keep the work in the shade.

One of my worst 'hot work' things was home on leave from the service and the old man had a job roofing a garage. I gave him a hand and was dying for a cold brew. Came down off that hot roof, chugged one and hit the ground.

Harry K


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (May 21, 2010)

*when tired*

stop cutting you make bad mistakes when you push too hard i did it the other night almost mashed my hand real good spitting a maple crotch that was cut crooked on both ends it shifted and i pinched a piece off my palm and mashed hand pretty good


i got lucky


----------



## Whopper Stopper (May 21, 2010)

Leaves on trees can make a tremendous difference for felling. Learn to play the wind and have fun with it.

WS


----------



## MNGuns (May 21, 2010)

I did notice last year when cutting on real hot afternoons (90 or better), that my 361 did not like to idle once it warmed up. Would start, run, and cut fine but if you set it down for a minute it would die. I asked a tree service friend of mine and he said that sounded normal. Make sure if your saw has a summer / winter setting to it that it is set for summer.


----------



## Cambium (May 21, 2010)

Yeap...all the above.... D E E T


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 21, 2010)

Sorry to differ, but I don't cut in the summer, mainly cuz I'm allergic to bees. Wood isn't worth dying for.


----------



## Laird (May 21, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Sorry to differ, but I don't cut in the summer, mainly cuz I'm allergic to bees. Wood isn't worth dying for.



Same here. (except the bee part) I love cutting wood in the winter and hate doing it in the summer. Just a personal preference I guess.


----------



## iceman7668 (May 21, 2010)

The Bee's are the worst. Something about fresh cut/split wood seems to draw them in.


----------



## CWME (May 21, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Sorry to differ, but I don't cut in the summer, mainly cuz I'm allergic to bees. Wood isn't worth dying for.



Me too, last time I got hit three times and almost didn't get to the phone for help. I am just about out of time for cutting for this year, as you said, not worth dying for. My Wife mows the lawn and I do the laundry and dishes when the bees are out.


Another important thing not mentioned, SUN SCREEN. At the very least light tan/light colored clothing. This will help with heat stroke and obviously sunburns. Work in the shade if at all possible. Skin cancer is no joke.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (May 21, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> Wear a good sweatband



:agree2::agree2::agree2:

Priceless!
Sweat in yer eyes is a real hazard, and a real PITA...

SA


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 21, 2010)

You guys with bee allergies....have you never heard of an EPIPEN??...

I have one in the glove box....cant be without it....and its the sweet smell in the wood that attracts them...I have however noticed as long as I dont bother them they are pretty docile...

I am very much allergic and keep myself very aware of my surroundings when in the woods...

That being said i do take out all the nests i can find...I just do it very carefully...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 21, 2010)

RAMROD48 said:


> You guys with bee allergies....have you never heard of an EPIPEN??...
> 
> I have one in the glove box....cant be without it....and its the sweet smell in the wood that attracts them...I have however noticed as long as I dont bother them they are pretty docile...
> 
> ...



Ever been hit 11 times with your saw buried in some wood, and you have no clue where they came from?

Yes I have...I have 3 Epi's as a matter of fact, one stays with me at all times. What if you get hit with multiple stings in blood vessells/arteries? Will you have enough time to get to your truck/cell phone to call 911? How long will it take for the squad to find you? ....and an epipen/epenephrine is no guarantee either...Ask me how I know.


----------



## CWME (May 21, 2010)

RAMROD48 said:


> You guys with bee allergies....have you never heard of an EPIPEN??...
> 
> I have one in the glove box....cant be without it....and its the sweet smell in the wood that attracts them...I have however noticed as long as I dont bother them they are pretty docile...
> 
> ...



I have two EPIPENS on me when outside. Two more in the truck if the first two don't do it. Cell phone is always on me, if I can't get reception I don't go there in the summer months alone. The last reaction started within 15-20 seconds and within the two minute marker I was laying on my back burning/swelling up completely incapacitated. Doc said the next time I get hit might be my last. My dog Gunner stood there and took the brunt of the hits while I was running for the house. Poor boy got hit 10-12 times and may well have saved my life. No joke


----------



## beerman6 (May 21, 2010)

Thats gotta suck.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 21, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> Thats gotta suck.




Especially when your windpipe starts closing up and you can't breathe.


----------



## beerman6 (May 21, 2010)

From what I've read here,you need a MS-361 then nothing bad can happen to you.


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 21, 2010)

When I was 14 I was stung 250(Dr. estimates) times (yellow jackets) in a barn, while forking a pile of hay chaff to heffers in a lower section...had to be rushed to the hospital....took days to fully recover...I can remeber the first stings and thinking, wow that was weird...then looking down and relizing that my arms were "crawling"...then looked down and my legs were "crawling"

Screamed like a girl I did...

So yes I do know what its like to get hit multiple times...


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 21, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> From what I've read here,you need a MS-361 then nothing bad can happen to you.



I heard that, and think there might be some validity to it...


----------



## Kingsley (May 21, 2010)

There is some good advice here, but there are also a lot of reminders of why I don't cut firewood in the summer!


----------



## Curlycherry1 (May 21, 2010)

I used to cut all year round. A lot of stuff has been mentioned but there are some benefits and some drawbacks.

Conditions are dry so you will not rip the place up much. Good dry ground is easy to get good traction on compared to slippery snow. Leaves on the trees and underbrush make planning roads a pain. I used to have to drop everything that needed to come down first and then figure out where my roads needed to go. That could be a problem because the leaves on the downed trees often blocked the views to the best roads.

The wood is heavier, but even if you can leave it on the ground, blocked and in the sun for just a few weeks, the water that will leave it will be impressive. That lightens it up a fair amount.

Pouring rain can be your friend. I used to just put on the raingear and block wood to my heart's content when the rain was pouring down. It allowed me to make money when I could not do other things like construction.


----------



## CWME (May 21, 2010)

RAMROD48 said:


> When I was 14 I was stung 250(Dr. estimates) times (yellow jackets) in a barn, while forking a pile of hay chaff to heffers in a lower section...had to be rushed to the hospital....took days to fully recover...I can remeber the first stings and thinking, wow that was weird...then looking down and relizing that my arms were "crawling"...then looked down and my legs were "crawling"
> 
> Screamed like a girl I did...



That is a seriously bad day Ramrod. Not only were you stung but you screamed like a gal. I have "never" done that and definately can not relate... Wink Wink

beerman6 From what I've read here,you need a MS-361 then nothing bad can happen to you. 

I just got a MS-460 two days ago, I must be made of Stihl(get it steel haha)


----------



## banshee67 (May 21, 2010)

well damn!! 250 stings, i would cry like a girl ! lol

i got stung right in the eyelid last year, another 1/2 inch down and he would have got me right in the eyeball clean. 
within 10 mins looked like someone kicked me in the eyes, i hate hornets, beers, wasps, etc. just flattened one with a magazine 5 mins ago


----------



## stihl sawing (May 21, 2010)

I feel for you guys that are allergic to bees. A guy here at work is and he will swell up big time when stung. Weird thing is he just got that way, he didn't use to be allergic to them. I've been stung twice already this year by red wasp.


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 21, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I feel for you guys that are allergic to bees. A guy here at work is and he will swell up big time when stung. Weird thing is he just got that way, he didn't use to be allergic to them. I've been stung twice already this year by red wasp.



Thats actually common and can work in reverse also...


----------



## Curlycherry1 (May 21, 2010)

My dad kept honeybees for years and got stung fairly often with never a problem. Then one day he got stung and in <3 minutes he could barely breathe. A rush to the hospital and he was declared dead when he got there but they zapped him and brought him back around. He carried epi for years. 

He was not happy when at 10 years of age I decided to take up raising bees. 

I witnessed first hand how important an epipen can be. At a Christmas party a peanut hyper allergic kid got some peanuts in a treat and ate them. About 3-4 minutes later she was going down fast and her parents did not have an epi pen with them. Another parent had one and so we used it and it brought the kid around very fast. The paramedics that came said she would not have been alive by the time they got there if it were not for that shot.

Parents got a major dope slap for not being prepared.


----------



## TreePointer (May 21, 2010)

I read (on AS if I recall correctly) about a tree that was dropped with a hornets nest in it. Ever since, I've been keeping an eye out for hanging nests on the tree I'm felling and on other trees that may be struck on the way down.

Essentially, the major difference for me with summer cutting is taking more breaks. Sometimes I'll go out but cut the whole day short because it's just too hot; but most of the time I just wait for cooler days.


----------



## CWME (May 21, 2010)

RAMROD48 said:


> Thats actually common and can work in reverse also...



Not to continue to hijack the thread but I fall into this category as well. The reactions are getting progresively worse as they happen.

As a safety reminder, if someone you are around is alergic and gets hit, call for help even if they have a Pen. One shot may bring them around for a few mins but it may not last. Get them to medical profesionals as fast as possible. 

Feel like a big sissy with running away from little hornet. Little buggers have their place though. 

I can't imagine working in an area with poisonous snakes, that has got to get the blood pumping when you run into one of those. Gives me the willies just thinking of it. I am sure good leather boots will help but what about your hands/Arms when picking up a piece of wood?


----------



## BigE (May 21, 2010)

A hat comes in handy, especially out in the sun. You wouldn't wear it while cutting, of course, but when splitting / stacking...

Not a baseball either, a real hat. You'd be amazed how much cooler you feel wearing a good ventilated hat. Those ten gallon hats weren't just for decoration...


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 21, 2010)

Good stuff so far. I'll just add a couple things. Take your time clearing your escape routes when felling. Summer growth can hide stuff that will trip ya when you least need that. 

Also, if you have oak wilt in the area, you should avoid cutting oak from spring till mid summer. 

I cut when I get a chance, but prefer winter. I think the skeeters up here are addicted to DEET!


----------



## rmihalek (May 21, 2010)

Watch those muffler modded saws too. I have a Husky 365 with a second exhaust opening on the front of the muffler, and even with a spark screen, I've caught some dry bark on fire with the thing.

I try to let the saw slide down the log when bucking so as to not create a hotspot when like when it's dogged-in and I'm just pivoting the powerhead.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (May 21, 2010)

Bees - I always carry an Epi, now you made me think of carrying a few! I'm allergic as hell but never had problems with them in 15 years working as hiking guide.
Snakes - Yikes!!! Been cutting Olive (Olea europaea) for firewood in the last 2 month. It's a farm that grows grapevines and olive trees, and it was hit by a flashflood on January. So you got there piles of uprooted olive trees among flattened down grapevines. Now the vines have grown thick with leaves and you see nothing under that low canopy. So here and there you catch a glimpse of an escaping reptile, and you get the shivers. Lucky for us them snakes are sensitive to vibrations and me & my firewood buddy we make LOTS of them. But I guess at any given moment we are encircled by an unknown but impressive number of 
Field's horned viper





Desert Horned Viper
 



Black Adder (Not R. Atkinson!! )




painted saw-scaled viper




Palestine viper



NO political views expressed here. :monkey:

And this is to name only a few of the MORE poisonous species.

and oh yeah, 


banshee67 said:


> i hate hornets, *beers*, wasps, etc. just flattened one with a magazine 5 mins ago


Why flattening your beers is seen impolite around these parts, why not givem to someone who'd drink it eh? 

SA


----------



## BigE (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder of just exactly why I live in western Oregon!


----------



## Whopper Stopper (May 21, 2010)

I also have severe reactions to bees. I always carry a couple of Epi pens along with Benadryl. The worst I ever got nailed was a couple of years ago. I was up in the bucket about 45 feet over some primary wires taking a dead elm down. I was in the process of making a butt hitch when all of a sudden it was like handfuls of peas were being thrown at my head. The only problem was the peas had stingers loaded with syrup, and made a terrifying buzzing sound. 

The boom on a High-Ranger moves fairly fast. However when you are fighting off a couple of hundred bees it’s as if time stands still. As I was being bit it occurred to me that I would look like a fat soaker hose before I ever made it to the ground. I ended up un-snapping the safety snap ( think about that in a dead panic) on my safety harness and bailed out onto a garage roof about 15 feet down. I hit the roof running and jumped over the edge and onto the ground below. I unbelievably ended up with only six bee stings. Unfortunately this was more than enough to need the use of the Epi and then head to the Hospital. Long story short………Bees suck. 

Nonetheless in my case cutting year around isn’t a choice I get to make. Cutting on weekends however is. Other than the super hot days, I seldom pass on the chance to hear the buzz of the chainsaw.

WS


----------



## blackdogon57 (May 21, 2010)

Get up early and get ur done before it gets hot. With the early sunrises this time of year you can get a lot of work done in the morning and spend the rest of the day relaxing in the with a few cold ones.


----------



## STLfirewood (May 21, 2010)

Be careful when you take a leak after working. If you touched poison ivy and then you johnson guess what it's going to itch later. Not going to tell you hoe I learned this. Start early if you work hard till 11 or so. Then go split. You should have a couple cords ready for splitting around then.



Scott


----------



## gallegosmike (May 21, 2010)

No poison ivy for me! Just freezing cold in the morning, then hot and sunny in the afternoon with late spring summer firewood cutting. A little tip, take some apples and keep them in a cooler. If your feeling hot and tired, eat one and you'll be back to yourself really quick!


----------



## aandabooks (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the great stuff!!!! Other than the fact that getting stung by a bee sucks, it doesn't really bother me otherwise. Didn't even think about headbands. Seems way better than having a soaking wet hat on holding in the heat. I figure a cooler with water in it will have to find a spot on the 4 wheeler's rack.

I'm planning to do a bit of cutting this summer to keep myself sane and out of the house a bit. The wife is a guidance counselor and will also have the summer off along with the 11, 9 and 6 year old kids. There might be a day or two where cutting wood involves nothing more that sitting by the woodpile for a couple hours reading a book.


----------



## CWME (May 22, 2010)

aandabooks said:


> Thanks for all the great stuff!!!! Other than the fact that getting stung by a bee sucks, it doesn't really bother me otherwise. Didn't even think about headbands. Seems way better than having a soaking wet hat on holding in the heat. I figure a cooler with water in it will have to find a spot on the 4 wheeler's rack.
> 
> I'm planning to do a bit of cutting this summer to keep myself sane and out of the house a bit. The wife is a guidance counselor and will also have the summer off along with the 11, 9 and 6 year old kids. There might be a day or two where cutting wood involves nothing more that sitting by the woodpile for a couple hours reading a book.



Sign me up for that too please!


----------



## brisawyer (May 22, 2010)

My favorite summer cutting tool is my camelback. You will be surprised at how much more water you drink in a day when its right there at your fingertips all day long. I have filled mine 4x on an August day it holds 2 liters. No more dehydration I feel a lot better during the day and in the evening. My favorite is 50% WATER 50% powerade.


----------



## Native87 (May 23, 2010)

Yellowjackets are my nemesis. They make me feel sick so I started carrying an epipen cause I dont know when I might have a bad reaction.

I dont worry so much about snakes but poison ivy can be rough. specially if you have to pee and get that stuff there. Only problem is that the doctor cant take the itch out and leave the swelling in for bragging rights. LOL

I am going to be dropping the trees this spring and summer as this will be my first year selling firewood. I look forward to it.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 23, 2010)

I have nothing to add, other than this has been an informative and entertaining thread. Hats off to all of you.  

I never want to live in poisonous snake country again. Nuff said!


----------



## hanniedog (May 23, 2010)

Picked up a pair of Husky safety pants a while back. Has anyone worn shorts under them, thought it might be cooler than pants and chaps? I too will be doing some warm weather cutting.


----------



## MNGuns (May 23, 2010)

When felling trees I like to wear my full brim hard hat. It provides protection to my melon, shade from the sun, it has a built in head band to keep the sweat out of my eyes, and the liner keeps your head cooler than a hat would. In the winter you can wear a beanie under it....


----------



## stackwood (May 23, 2010)

Drink lots of Gatorade before and during and after , usually cutting in summer there is no wind its hot and its going to suck . 

Mosquitoes suck ,bugs , spiders suck . do your self a favor get a spray bottle and full spectrum insecticide and spray entire area were you are cutting , put on repellent and bring extra towels .

Were a shirt , last summer i cut through some ivy vines and the urushiol from them gave me a break out on my big ass belly and that sucked being all sweaty and stuff.

I use Ortho MAX pretty much kills or deters all bug life from area . spray it on the ground trees bushes , everything. Going commando under your chaps helps keep you cool  ahaha


----------



## Iska3 (May 23, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Good stuff so far. I'll just add a couple things. *Take your time clearing your escape routes when felling*. Summer growth can hide stuff that will trip ya when you least need that.
> 
> I cut when I get a chance, but prefer winter. I think the skeeters up here are addicted to DEET!



We were cutting new trails and it seems like the under brush is thicker then ever and those vines are like snakes, they grow around your legs. Summer cutting is a different story. Not much of a breeze in the woods so them skitters are thick. Like Harry said, I like to freeze bottles of water and drink them on the go. The short breaks give the saw a chance to cool down. 

Cut in the morning, buck before dark and enjoy a few hotdogs over the fire...


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 23, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> Be careful when you take a leak after working. If you touched poison ivy and then you johnson guess what it's going to itch later. Not going to tell you hoe I learned this. Start early if you work hard till 11 or so. Then go split. You should have a couple cords ready for splitting around then.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



:agree2: X2- I'm very allergic to poison Oak, Ivy and Sumac,so cutting in KS is fun. Even cutting in the winter you have to be careful, as even when the plant is dormant, the surface oil is in effect and as potent as ever,... Worst time I ever had was the result of going pee in the woods,... 2 weeks, head-to-toe coverage, 2x Hydro-cortisone shots and 8 oatmeal baths later:jawdrop::censored::censored: 

I also had the problem with my saws overheating,... I richend up the carbs a bit and started running av gas (tetra ethyl is awesome) and don't have nearly as much trouble now. Also agree always take a buddy (or someone who can drive if you're incapacitated) w/you. You may never need it, but another set of hands is always helpful and the one time you have the MAJOR OH :censored:, it could be the difference between you getting home and living to cut again or not,... My .02 (bird shot in a revolver for prairie rattlers is a must for me as well,...)


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 23, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> When felling trees I like to wear my full brim hard hat. It provides protection to my melon, shade from the sun, it has a built in head band to keep the sweat out of my eyes, and the liner keeps your head cooler than a hat would. In the winter you can wear a beanie under it....



If thats what you like its fine, just hope your also wearing safety glasses and hearing protection.... 

Cant tell you how many times my Forestry helmet (w/sheild and muffs) has saved my noggin....and sometimes MINUTES after the tree I was cutting was on the ground....when your in the real thick stuff you would be amazed at how much stuff hangs up....


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2010)

rmihalek said:


> Watch those muffler modded saws too. I have a Husky 365 with a second exhaust opening on the front of the muffler, and even with a spark screen, I've caught some dry bark on fire with the thing.



Yup...and I'm surprised that this hasn't been mentioned more. Summer cutting means special precautions about fire. Be careful where you set your saw down. Clear a spot free of duff down to bare ground and fuel your saws there if you can. If you're able, give your saw a few minutes to cool down before fueling. Carrying a good fire extinguisher and a shovel is a must. 

Another tip is to always park your pickup pointed out and not block your road with down timber. You might have to get out of the woods quick...make sure you can.

And remember, sweating is healthy. Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 23, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Another tip is to always park your pickup pointed out and not block your road with down timber. You might have to get out of the woods quick...make sure you can.



I am embarrassed to tell this story....

2 years ago, I drove up to the wood lot to buck up a small 2 cord pile of oak, ash, and birch logs....I am about half through the pile, and get my saw stuck...go to the shed and get the owners saw...pull it out of the case....chain is very dull...so i sit down on the tractor bucket and get to sharpening....(with my gloves in my back pocket)....get through 1 side and turn the saw around...I get all but 2 teeth sharp and on a file stroke I turn my hand just slightly and the saw tips and my finger runs across one on the just sharpened teeth...so i realise this is a bad one and gonna need stitches....I put the saws off in the weeds and head for the car...get in the car, start her up and look ahead...yup you guessed it....tractor is in the only drive way out...now I gotta get back out of the car, move tractor, and then get back in the car...I didn't die...but I lost a good bit of blood...and was worried for a while...

Morals of the story...

1. your saw does not need to be running to get you hurt
2. ALWAYS wear your gloves to sharpen
3. Always have a cell phone near
4. Always make sure your saw is stable when sharpening
5. Always pay attention to what your doing!
6. Never block the driveway
7. Injury can happen at any second


----------



## Beefie (May 23, 2010)

I don't remember were I learned this from"I think up in boundary waters".
It is a test, observation to tell if your properly hydrated. If your pee is yellow , you need to drink more fluids. If your pee is clear then you are properly hydrated. Most people don't drink enough water in a day when they are not working, let alone when you really start going at it cutting wood who wants to stop and drink water. Soda is not good for you at all for replenishing your fluids, water and Gatorade or a mix is much better for you. Gatorade actually contains more sugar than soda, which is bad for your teeth.

Sorry if I was rambling on but staying hydrated is a number one concern in hot weather, and I enjoy talking to everyone of you guys, hate to lose some one because they got to dehydrated and did something to hurt or kill themselves.

Stay safe cutting in hot weather.

Beefie


----------



## MNGuns (May 23, 2010)

Beefie said:


> I don't remember were I learned this from"I think up in boundary waters".
> It is a test, observation to tell if your properly hydrated. If your pee is yellow , you need to drink more fluids. If your pee is clear then you are properly hydrated. Most people don't drink enough water in a day when they are not working, let alone when you really start going at it cutting wood who wants to stop and drink water. Soda is not good for you at all for replenishing your fluids, water and Gatorade or a mix is much better for you. Gatorade actually contains more sugar than soda, which is bad for your teeth.
> 
> Sorry if I was rambling on but staying hydrated is a number one concern in hot weather, and I enjoy talking to everyone of you guys, hate to lose some one because they got to dehydrated and did something to hurt or kill themselves.
> ...



Drinking beer till you pee clear does not count as proper hydration..:greenchainsaw:


----------



## beerman6 (May 23, 2010)

lol...I took my older brother in-law to a NASCAR race in August(Africa hot),we got there pretty early and started the tailgate party.About halfway thru the race I noticed he stopped sweating.

"Don,thats not good you need to drink something"

He cracked another beer... :monkey:

I ended up giving him my last big Gatorade and 2-16.9 oz bottles of water.


----------



## stackwood (May 23, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> Drinking beer till you pee clear does not count as proper hydration..:greenchainsaw:



thats not true . no no no no


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 23, 2010)

stackwood said:


> thats not true . no no no no



What about whiskey,is that allright?


----------



## DeAvilaTree (May 23, 2010)

I run my mix a little thicker, less chance of scoring a piston, gums up the plug a little more but nothing you can't clean


----------



## stihl sawing (May 23, 2010)

Locust Cutter said:


> What about whiskey,is that allright?


LOL, Uh.......No. Whisky, cuttin down trees with saws don't mix well. If you drop one on yourself, ya definitely won't have to worry about dehydration.lol


----------



## CWME (May 23, 2010)

My Drill Sarge told us a 1000 times "if your not pi$$1ng clear you are wrong".

We also had a chant, he would say "drink water", we had to respond with "beat the heat DS, beat the heat".


Beer has water in it... Tell me it ain't so....


----------



## beerman6 (May 23, 2010)

I'm testing that theory right now...


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 23, 2010)

*There are Enemies Waiting in the Lurch*

Be careful of the poison plants: poison ivy, poison oak, and poison sumac. They will eat you alive. So will *ticks*. These are my worst enemies when cutting wood in the summer. Believe me, there are other organisms out there that even the doctors know little about, and they are waiting to attack you.

*If you cut wood while wearing shorts, tennis shoes, and a Tee shirt, you are asking for it.*


----------



## stihl sawing (May 23, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> Be careful of the poison plants: poison ivy, poison oak, and poison sumac. They will eat you alive. So will *ticks*. These are my worst enemies when cutting wood in the summer. Believe me, there are other organisms out there that even the doctors know little about, and they are waiting to attack you.
> 
> *If you cut wood while wearing shorts, tennis shoes, and a Tee shirt, you are asking for it.*


Yup, But chiggers are worse than any bug out there. i hate those little bastards.


----------



## stackwood (May 23, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> I run my mix a little thicker, less chance of scoring a piston, gums up the plug a little more but nothing you can't clean



Your talking about the beer right ?


----------



## stackwood (May 23, 2010)

CWME said:


> My Drill Sarge told us a 1000 times "if your not pi$$1ng clear you are wrong".
> 
> We also had a chant, he would say "drink water", we had to respond with "beat the heat DS, beat the heat".
> 
> ...


Beer is a wood cutters Gatorade ! hahaha


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 23, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, But chiggers are worse than any bug out there. i hate those little bastards.


I forgot about those little puppies. Chiggers hurt and itch like mad. Like the ticks, they have no mercy whatsoever and eat you alive. Then there are the thistleweeds and the cockle burrs. Eventually you will run into a yellow jacket nest.

The list goes on and on. :spam:


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 23, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> I run my mix a little thicker, less chance of scoring a piston, gums up the plug a little more but nothing you can't clean



that is not necessary if you mix properly and use good quality 2 cycle oil....


----------



## luvsaws (May 24, 2010)

lot's of good info
Make sure your running the thicker bar oil.


----------



## cedarman (May 24, 2010)

save the cutting for the winter and teach summer school like I do!!:biggrinbounce2:

Be careful and know your heat limitations. I guarntee you that youll drop/lose weight and get into shape quick!!!

if your sweating alot, definitely drink your gatorade w/ water. electrolytes are your friend


----------



## CWME (May 24, 2010)

cedarman said:


> I guarntee you that youll drop/lose weight and get into shape quick!!!



Ain't that the truth... I have lost 2 inches on my belt and about 30 pounds after 15 cords of wood. My arms are getting tight in a t-shirt too. The 440 was a real arm burner three months ago. The new 460 feels like the 021 used to 

As a side note...I got into some ants with red bodies last night. Man did those hurt when they bit me. Cut my night short because I had a mild reaction to those little buggers. Something else to watch out for now:bang:


----------



## CWME (May 24, 2010)

luvsaws said:


> lot's of good info
> Make sure your running the thicker bar oil.



I am trying some of my used hydro ISO 46 oil as bar oil. So far so good. It is definately thicker than the 10wt summer bar oil but doesn't seem as thick as the 30 wt. I have five gallons of it so I figured it was worth a shot at least.

Forgot to mention, the hydro oil is being run through a filter first...


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2010)

Ahem. For some of you, check the fire danger, AKA Industrial Fire Precaution Class. It is that board outside the ranger station with removable numbers and sometimes a cut out of Smokey Bear. 

Around here, you'll need an axe, shovel, extingusher and a screen on your exhaust. You'll also need to sit around for an hour after cutting to make sure you didn't get a fire going. 

On some days, you can't cut firewood at all. That would be level III and higher.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (May 24, 2010)

When you get dehydrated enough you can pee thick urine into your saw and save bar oil.
Hmmm... Just a thought!

SA


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2010)

Beware! It is possible to drink too much water and get sick. This is not uncommon for Summertime hikers to the Grand Canyon. 

I learned about it from the video the Park Service sends hikers warning them of all the dangers. 

Not to worry, we brought the rain to the Grand Canyon and snow too.


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 24, 2010)

*Thread summation (so far)*

Necessity is a 'mother'. Cutting in the summer is better than not cutting at all, but with few reservations or exceptions, winter is better all around on the physical equipment and the Human equipment,... Now where's that calomine lotion???


----------



## Plaka (Jun 9, 2010)

*cold towels*

Get one of those cheap 24 packs of work towels from Home Despot or the like,. The white terry towels often found in the paint dept. Poke a hole in the bag and add enough water to get them all good and wet. Then put them in a cooler on top of a frozen two liter of water. Wipe down with the cold damp towels every so often to cool off and freshen up.

Immediate ice is an excellent treatment for a lot of smaller things. Having the chunk of ice is perfect in cases of smaller cuts, getting bitten or stung, dropping something heavy on appendages, twisted ankles, etc. Wrap it in a wet towel for longer treatments such as a bee sting if you are allergic. 


If you come across a fine log in a clearing in the woods...perhaps 24+" by 10 or 12', all nice and limbed, and with chainsaw cuts just all over it, none very deep----don't touch it. It has a Yellow Jacket nest. My father and I have both been sensitive to bee stings since that day....


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 9, 2010)

Never cut in summer here. Hot ( up to 70 F ! ), bugs in your crotch and pits (deerflies, blackflies, mozzzies ), soggy ground, rough trails, saws overheat, yes those sweet Yellow Jackets in rotted trunks. 

Why do the harvesting in summer anyhow ? Too many other things to do in our single month of "poor sledding" : the sea, visitors from down south from CT and MA, drinks on the deck, sunrise @ 0430, sunset @ 2130. Sweet.

Winter cutting=easier on the body and machines. And who's that cutting nude ?


----------



## gwiley (Jun 9, 2010)

I do a lot of cutting in the summer.

- drink a lot of water, by the time you are thirsty you have gone to far. Carry 2x as much water as you think you will need in your truck.

- cut as much in the morning and evening as possible, the hottest part of the day is around 3pm

- learn the symptoms of heat injury - if you feel light headed, suddenly cold or stop sweating you are in trouble and need to get help. Heat stroke can kill you.

- spray DEET on your boots/pants legs, ticks typically (though not always) crawl up your legs

- sunscreen, 50spf, skin cancer will reduce your productivity


----------



## KD57 (Jun 9, 2010)

After reading thru these posts, what "summer" means to some of you, would be a cool fall day for us down south, lol. Good advice has been given here, I can't add much, but I have had lots of experience in cutting in the hot TX weather, meaning above 105F. I have cut at 116F, and that was not at a low humidity either.

Take frequent water breaks, drink small amounts more often. Cool water, not freezing water.
Rotate your saws to let them cool down.
Keep a wet towel handy.

Don't jump into a cold air conditioned truck cab, then back out into the heat.
Keep a fire extinguisher handy.
Work slowly.

If you get fatigued, which you will very quickly, STOP. Resume the next day or take a long break and recover.
Don't forget to eat something, heat makes you not hungry, fresh fruits, bananas, "cool" foods are better, than say a chili cheese dog, lol.

Other than that, watch out for all the snakes, ticks, wasps, poision ivy and the such, and have a good time. Cutting in the heat is tiresome, but beats the heck out of not cutting at all.


----------



## Jon E (Jun 10, 2010)

I look at my chainsaw every time I walk past it (where it sits on a shelf in my shed) and tell it that it needs to wait until fall before it can eat again. I do not cut in the summer, there's too many other things to do with my time. There's also too many negatives to summer cutting, all of which have been mentioned in this thread.

I won't fire up the saw between early May and mid-September except if it's absolutely necessary (such as cutting storm damaged trees or picking up scrounged wood).


----------



## DSS (Jun 13, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> From what I've read here,you need a MS-361 then nothing bad can happen to you.



It's a 361 here , is it? Over on Chainsaw it's a 346xp.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 13, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> It's a 361 here , is it? Over on Chainsaw it's a 346xp.


It used to be a 361 everywhere here, until they discontinued it.


----------



## Hedgeking (Jun 1, 2020)

There is one time of year that is effective and best for pruning and removing trees - Winter. If your tree is healthy and doesn’t pose a risk, removing it during winter is perfect not only for your trees’ health but also for your back pocket. This when there is very little action going on outdoors and you will snag a bargain on tree removal. Apart from this, you can save 25% + off the price of shrub removal and prune when getting it done in cold weather. 

If your tree is at risk of falling over between now and then, an experienced tree professional recommends you remove the trees. Property and health damages - caused when it falls - will cost you more than you try to save. But, is it cost-effective to remove bush during the winter season?

While tree removal is usually carried out by tree care specialists all year round, there is a dramatic drop off in demand for their services during the colder months. Removing shrubs in the winter is a cheaper option. The main reason is supply and demand. Supply and demand determine the cost for shrub removal just like any other commodity or service in the market. Reputable tree removal companies may offer lower prices in colder months as not many people seek tree services during this season. The dormant season (December to early March) seems to have the lowest rates for tree services in the whole year. Tree professionals are ready to offer decreased costs so that they can get a steady flow of business. 

It is also easier to remove the trees as all leaves have fallen off. Contractors or companies can get super busy during the late spring and summer with increased demand for tree care services. As an outcome, you might need to pay higher rates. So, make sure you get your bush removed with the aid of tree specialists during winter months if you are looking for a cost-effective way for your tree removal. During winter, you can expect to get a 20% to 30% discount on your tree removal cost with great results.


----------



## svk (Jun 1, 2020)

Good thread resurrection!

A few names I miss, and some that I am glad are no longer on here.

I do a lot of wood processing in the summer as I find myself busy with other things in the spring and fall. 
-Cut morning and evening if possible.
-Breeze is your friend.
-Shade is definitely your friend. Set up a canopy if you will be working in the same spot for more than a few minutes.
-Do not work too fast. Take breaks. Wait until you cool down before starting up again.
-Water is important but electrolyte replacement is more important. If you are drinking sports drinks and still getting headaches, step up to pedialyte or a homemade electrolyte solution
-Bug spray and sunscreen as necessary


----------



## pauljoseph (Jun 2, 2020)

I try to avoid splitting wood in the summer. This is South Carolina.


----------



## AIM (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't even know where my saws are, in the summer. lol... The bugs, the weeds, the heat, etc. No thanks!!

My wife and I though cut a bit different than most do in the winter. We take a thermos of coffee, a cooler full of beer and the dogs and make an afternoon of it. I start cutting while she piles brush, junk wood, and other limbs and stuff. Light a nice big fire and just enjoy. I'll admit it takes us 3 times longer to cut a load than it should but it's enjoyable. Not just work.

A few years back we cut in one little 3-4 acre corner of a woods that had a ton of blow downs and dead stuff. By the end of the year that little corner was cleaned up and looked great. We must have burned a small mountain of brush and junk wood.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 14, 2020)

After 5 pages it’s hard to believe people actually earn a living logging in the summer.


----------



## sean donato (Jun 14, 2020)

Guess I'll add my 2cents worth. At work we try to do our tree trimming fall through winter. (Providing theres no snow for us to plow) summer is really the only time I get to cut wood for the house. I'm a scrounger so I get the take it or leave it, btw it needs gone by this date, dont mess the yard up and so on. Theres a lot of good pointers here and I'll add one. If you happen to run out of water dont be afraid to knock on the homeowners door and ask for a glass or three. I got myself this spring, had a nice hot day had to winch an uproot off another tree. Winch was giving me some grief, as well as my 359. Ended up having to switch to my 390xp amd run the winch manually instead of with the remote. Lots of back and forth. Burned through my gallon water quick. Got to the point where I got rather light headed. Had to stop and take a break. The home owner decided to come check up on me, shes a nurse, apparently I was in worse shape then I thought. She said I was pale as a ghost, drug me up to the house and plugged me full of Gatorade, wile chewing me out for not coming up to the house to refill my water jug. Lesson learned. What I was expecting to take half a day took longer due to unforeseen issues and I wasnt properly prepared. I dont/wont have an issue to go knocking to ask if I run out again, and I will always take more water and a big bottle or two of Gatorade with now from on. 
Cheers for all the good tips guys.


----------



## rancher2 (Jun 15, 2020)

I am one that cuts and splits most of my wood during the summer 15 to 20 cord. I don't like the heat but that's when we have the time. When I worked in town and farmed my town job was seven days a week in the winter to when I would take off in the spring to plant. When I retired from my town job I thought I will have more time to cut in the cooler season. Between the weather and health issues that hasn't worked out. Seems like we get harvest done and field work done in the fall and then here comes the rain and we have mud and I don't want to tear up my pastures cutting wood. Then when it freezes up we have a lot of snow. When it dries back up its time to go to the field and plant and spray. Finally got field work caught up last week so Saturday we were cutting wood in the heat again this year. We will be cutting wood for a few more weekends in the heat until it time to make the second round of spraying then before I know it fall will be here and it will be harvest time again. When its hot we drink a lot of water start at five in the morning and if it real hot we shut down around two we worked to five last Saturday and that was a little too much I felt it Sunday. Got to be careful in the heat. Hope everyone has a good summer.


----------



## jrider (Jun 16, 2020)

I generally cut around 100 cords each summer. Some days are worse than others but hydration is key and knowing when to stop.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 18, 2020)

I cut sping summer fall and winter. Spring and fall are the best around here in the summer it can 90° with 80% humidity. All I do is take it slow and try to say out of the sun. Winter I set up the burn barrel for warmth. 
But anytime your working the wood you need to stay hydrated. Dry winter air can suck the moisture right out of you


----------



## Jere39 (Aug 15, 2020)

Had a couple oaks come down in the Tropical Storm no one can pronounce, and I'm just flat out of stacking space, and splitting motivation in the miserable heat and humidity this year. So, I've decided to run a couple logs to a mill. Here are three from a chestnut oak. I know nothing about taking logs to a mill, so I don't know whether these will be good for milling or not. But every log I don't have to block up, split, and stack is a bonus this summer.




One of the coolest mornings in over a month, and I sweated through the Carhartts. I need to finish this tree, and get to a beach somewhere.


----------

